# Say that again



## Masood

Sometimes, I  don't understand what someone's saying to me in Spanish. So far, I've just been using ¿Cómo? as a way to ask them to either repeat or reword what they said. It sounds a bit brusque to me (is it?). Could I also say "Dímelo otra vez". In any case, what sounds idiomatic in peninsular Spanish for "Say that again"?


----------



## Bevj

An existing old thread
Say that again


----------



## Masood

Bevj said:


> An existing old thread
> Say that again


Thanks, I'll give_ ¿Me lo puedes repetir, por favor? _a crack.


----------



## elroy

I like (and use) the Mexican “¿Mande?”.  Even though it’s not part of Peninsular Spanish, I think it’s generally understood by Spanish speakers from all countries.


----------



## Ferrol

elroy said:


> I like (and use) the Mexican “¿Mande?”.  Even though it’s not part of Peninsular Spanish, I think it’s generally understood by Spanish speakers from all countries.


Se dice en España, pero a menudo transmite incredulidad o incomprensión de lo que el interlocutor ha dicho , más que simplemente “ ¿Me lo puedes repetir?” como propone Masood


----------



## elroy

Ah, no sabía. Pues no México, que yo sepa, es solamente una forma cortés de pedir que la otra persona se repita, por no haber oído bien lo que ha dicho.


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Ah, no sabía. Pues no México, que yo sepa, es solamente una forma cortés de pedir que la otra persona se repita, por no haber oído bien lo que ha dicho.


A mí la forma "mande" me rechina un poco porque tiene resabios de sumisión colonial a mis oídos. Prefiero los más neutros (pero muy corteses) "¿Cómo?" o "Perdón?".


----------



## Mister Draken

Opino lo mismo que @Azarosa respecto del matiz de sometimiento y añado que me parece que el hispanohablante medio (de todos los países) no entendería el "mande" (a no ser que haya visto mucho cine mexicano, cosa que dudo).


----------



## elroy

Pues yo lo uso con todo el mundo y nunca me ha pasado que alguien no me haya entendido. Cada vez que digo "¿Mande?" la persona repite lo que ha dicho. No sé si justamente todas las personas no mexicanas con que he interactuado yo han visto mucho cine mexicano.


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Opino lo mismo que @Azarosa respecto del matiz de sometimiento y añado que me parece que el hispanohablante medio (de todos los países) no entendería el "mande" (a no ser que haya visto mucho cine mexicano, cosa que dudo).


En varios países de L.América, fuera de México, se usa para responder al llamamiento de alguien; es también una expresión muy formal del servicio doméstico que acude al llamado de su empleador/a. En lo personal, la evitaría si quiero aludir a que no he entendido (o escuchado bien) lo que se me dice.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"mande" es algo muy local que suena raro en Cuba y que no se esperaría en boca de alguien que hable el español como segundo idioma.


----------



## Ferrol

Azarosa said:


> En varios países de L.América, fuera de México, se usa para responder al llamamiento de alguien; es también una expresión muy formal del servicio doméstico que acude al llamado de su empleador/a. En lo personal, la evitaría si quiero aludir a que no he entendido (o escuchado bien) lo que se me dice.


Yo también


----------



## Mister Draken

elroy said:


> Pues yo lo uso con todo el mundo y nunca me ha pasado que alguien no me haya entendido. Cada vez que digo "¿Mande?" la persona repite lo que ha dicho. No sé si justamente todas las personas no mexicanas con que he interactuado yo han visto mucho cine mexicano.



¿Y esos intercambios fueron con hispanoparlantes en sus países o solo en EEUU? Porque no me extrañaría que todos los hispanoparlantes en EEUU ya se hayan acostumbrado, incluso si en sus países no se usa. Es decir, ya forma parte del castellano de EEUU.


----------



## elroy

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y esos intercambios fueron con hispanoparlantes en sus países o solo en EEUU?


No te lo puedo decir con seguridad.

Lo seguiré usando y si alguna vez algún hispanohablante no me entendiese regresaré a este hilo (si me acuerdo) a contárselo.


----------



## gato radioso

elroy said:


> I like (and use) the Mexican “¿Mande?”.  Even though it’s not part of Peninsular Spanish, I think it’s generally understood by Spanish speakers from all countries.


Mande is also used in Spain every now and then, but it's a bit rare nowadays, it sounds too "rural"...it's the same case when you say "Vaya con Dios" instead of "adiós".


----------



## gato radioso

Masood said:


> Sometimes, I  don't understand what someone's saying to me in Spanish. So far, I've just been using ¿Cómo? as a way to ask them to either repeat or reword what they said. It sounds a bit brusque to me (is it?). Could I also say "Dímelo otra vez". In any case, what sounds idiomatic in peninsular Spanish for "Say that again"?


"Me lo puede/s repetir?" is perfect, but it's slightly formal, it has a polite nuance.
"Cómo?" would be our first choice. 
"Qué?" is ok, but it might sound a bit brusque sometimes.


----------



## Azarosa

gato radioso said:


> "Me lo puede/s repetir?" is perfect, but it's slightly formal, it has a polite nuance.
> "Cómo?" would be our first choice.
> "Qué?" is ok, but it might sound a bit brusque sometimes.


_Xatamente_. Pensamos igual por estos pagos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

gato radioso said:


> Mande is also used in Spain every now and then, but it's a bite rare nowadays, it sounds too "rural"


Actually I've been trying to remember if I ever heard "mande" in Cuba. If I did, it was in a rural setting for sure. It was a long time ago anyway.


----------



## Ballenero

michelmontescuba said:


> Actually I've been trying to remember if I ever heard "mande" in Cuba. If I did, it was in a rural setting for sure. It was a long time ago anyway.


Probablemente en Cuba no se diga porque tiene un tufillo clasista, es algo que diría el que está en una posición inferior al que está en una superior pero nunca a la inversa; en México puede que sea diferente, no lo sé.


----------



## Mister Draken

Masood puede entender ahora que a pesar de su cortedad "cómo" no es brusco (y mucho menos con el tono apropiado) o falto de educación. Sí lo es "qué".


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Masood puede entender ahora que a pesar de su cortedad "cómo" no es brusco (y mucho menos con el tono apropiado) o falto de educación. Sí lo es "qué".


Eso es.


----------



## Elcanario

Mande se usa aquí de toda la vida, quizá no tanto ahora que la gente tiene cierta alergia a algunas palabras, y bien pudiera haber quien argumente que es culpa del colonialismo y es que claro, nos colonizaron los fenicios, los cartagineses, los romanos, los godos, los árabes, los celtas, los autrigones...
Un saludo


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> ...en México puede que sea diferente, no lo sé.


Probablemente el uso de la palabra exista en todo México, pero la forma de emplearla sería diferente o no existiría a nivel personal. Yo jamás le diría ¿_mande?_ a un desconocido o a un amigo. Diría en esos contextos “¿cómo?” o “¿qué (cosa) dijiste?” cuando estoy hablando con amigos, hermanos o primos. Y en el caso de desconocidos o personas de respeto diría “disculpe/ perdón/ no escuché qué dijo” (ya sé que en otros países dicen “no oí”). Pero sí he atestiguado que otros mexicanos digan a desconocidos, amigos o jefes “_¿mande?_” en este contexto de no haber podido oír/captar una palabra o frase. No es mi caso porque simplemente no tengo la costumbre.


----------



## gengo

Masood said:


> "Say that again"



Just for the archive, I'll add that the above is not very common in AmEn in this context.  It is more often used as a challenge when somebody has said something you don't like, the implication being "say that again, and I'll knock your head off."  Of course, if intoned as a question, it would be understood properly, but we would be more likely to say something like "I beg your pardon?"  Some people say "Come again?"

I remember being in Costa Rica and talking to a local, when I had to ask him to repeat something.  I said, "¿Mande?," and he gave me a disgusted look and replied, "Uf, hablas como un mexicano."


----------



## Masood

gengo said:


> It is more often used as a challenge when somebody has said something you don't like, the implication being "say that again, and I'll knock your head off."  Of course, if intoned as a question, it would be understood properly...


Hehe, same here - intonation is everything!


----------



## gato radioso

Masood said:


> Hehe, same here - intonation is everything!


In Spanish we say: 
_Puedes decirlo otra vez?
Vs 
Dilo otra vez! _or _ No eres capaz de decirlo otra vez!
_
To avoid that ambiguity.


----------



## Masood

gato radioso said:


> In Spanish we say:
> _Puedes decirlo otra vez?
> Vs
> Dilo otra vez! _or _ No eres capaz de decirlo otra vez!_
> 
> To avoid that ambiguity.


Interesting, thanks for that, GR.


----------



## Azarosa

And since we're on the subject, in my country, if you say "_Decilo otra vez!_", depending on the intonation this could sound very challenging or confrontational (if not overtly aggressive). We' d probably say (besides  _¿cómo? ~ ¿cómo dice? ~ ¿perdón? ~ ¿disculpe?_) just like @gato radioso suggests.


----------



## nanel

My two cents:



Azarosa said:


> Prefiero los más neutros (pero muy corteses) "¿Cómo?" o "Perdón?".


Si lo que se busca es ser cortés, yo me decantaría por "¿Perdón?"

"¿Cómo?" es lo más habitual por aquí, siendo también perfectamente amable.

"¿Me lo puede(s) repetir?" también se puede usar, pero es muy largo.

"Dímelo otra vez" me suena o bien a una orden o a una amenaza.


----------



## aommoa

Coincido con nanel

El dímelo otra vez parece pedir un si tienes cojones/huevo.....

Aunque claro también tiene el tono, con un por favor o porfi la cosa se suaviza pero para usarlos tienes que tener confianza


----------



## chamyto

Una forma más formal de decirlo sería: ¿Perdón? , ¿perdona? 

También estoy de acuerdo en que el "¿cómo?" depende del tono en el que lo digas y es perfectamente válido.


----------



## sunRAE

Azarosa said:


> A mí la forma "mande" me rechina un poco porque tiene resabios de sumisión colonial a mis oídos. Prefiero los más neutros (pero muy corteses) "¿Cómo?" o "Perdón?".


Siempre sospechaba eso. Especialmente cuando dicen “Mándeme” o “Mande usted”.


----------



## OtroLencho

sunRAE said:


> Especialmente cuando dicen “Mándeme” o “Mande usted”.



I have never heard either used in a context of requesting repetition.  I _may_ have heard store clerks say it when putting themselves at my service, context in which I would consider it a polite expression of disposition and not at all demeaning.


----------



## swift

Por estos cerros, valles y llanuras no se estila el _mande_. Se entiende, claro, porque la población está atravesada por el cine mexicano y por los productos televisados que emanan de Televisa y Azteca. Lo más frecuente es oír decir _¿cómo dijo?_, _¿cómo, perdón?_ o el ligeramente ríspido _¿cómo?_, cuya aspereza se ve suavizada por la repetición: _¿cómo, cómo?_ También _¿disculpe?_ y _¿perdón?_ se dan con frecuencia pareja a las expresiones antedichas. A veces, según el caso, _¿qué pasó?_ o _¿qué fue?_


----------



## elroy

gato radioso said:


> _No eres capaz de decirlo otra vez!_


What's the nuance/connotation/intention of this one?


----------



## gato radioso

elroy said:


> What's the nuance/connotation/intention of this one?


1) Aggressive: if the tone is stronger than usual.
2) Challenging but playful: in a competition among children, for example. The speaker would be teasing a bit, but not in a confrontational way really.


----------



## AgustinaFP

Decir "Cómo?" es muy usado. Hay personas que dicen "Qué?", y ésto sí se usa mucho también pero personalmente prefiero evitarlo.
También se puede decir "Puedes repetir lo que dijiste?", o "Cómo dijiste?"


----------



## swift

AgustinaFP said:


> Hay personas que dicen "Qué?", y esto sí se usa mucho también pero personalmente prefiero evitarlo.


Es que es de una rispidez ramplona. Yo también recomendaría encarecidamente que se evitase como el tétanos.


----------



## OtroLencho

swift said:


> _rispidez ramplona._



¡Me encanta!


----------

